

LCD Monitors: Why we are stuck at 100 ppi (from 2005) - seanmcdirmid
http://www.veritasetvisus.com/VVHR-2,%20Walker.pdf

======
seanmcdirmid
With all the buzz about the new iPad recently, I was wondering why our PC
monitors have failed to advance very much in the last few years. The article
linked in this post describes it very well, quote from article on why there
isn't demand:

• 100 ppi is “good enough” for the majority of PC applications.

• There are almost no examples of monitors over 100 ppi to create desire.

• Most consumers and business users have never experienced a high-ppi monitor.

• There’s no broadly applicable “killer app” for high-ppi monitors

• Because the Windows UI doesn’t scale well, higher ppi makes Windows harder
to use

• Higher-ppi LCDs are more expensive.

7 years later and we are exactly in the same spot while most of the display
R&D has moved to mobile. Let's hope this starts changing soon, I really want
an affordable 200+ ppi 24" monitor.

